# E39 Sound System Upgrade Advice Requested



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

well i have way more room than you think, trust me. it was a major concern for me to have as much trunk space as possible. i can fit my stuff for a long weekend and still have room left over. and the best part is whatever i put in the trunk doesnt affect the sound at all. i cut the rear deck a little bigger than the stock cut-outs for the factory subs and then made pieces from wood that fit around all the curves and angles on the deck lid and sealed it all up with silicone. it doesnt matter if the the trunk is open or closed, it doesnt affect the sound. plus nbody who has heard it believes that its only 2 10's... sealed.


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

BScarlett, yeah for under a $1k I wouldn't be able to touch it, $1500 would be like it. I'd do a 10" woofer where you have your amp and move the amp elsewhere, like under the rear deck. 

Most likely a fiberglassed enclosure that is factory matched to the interior. on yours i have had a hard time getting the factory exact color from Veteran, but I think i would do what i do with the range rovers, get the floor cover, and steam it off, then add to the new enclosure

KSJ22, I can believe it (the sound) I have 2 10's in the 760 all rockford, and it sounds like 2-12" woofers in a hatchback. very impressive. However it is way too much for that class of vehicle, so were going to redo it in an aperiodic membrane , with the motor structure exposed using a 12" woofer. It has a simular set up as yours, however the trim panel is one piece left to right. 

the other thing that ticked me off in that install was that I used Alcantara to match the headliner and do not like it, I should of went the flat black Alcantara. I just have to find time to do it, i have about a dozen install projects going on at once and work 7 days a week as it is.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

This is an interesting thread. I have a question for the pros...

What is the best orientation for a sub in the BMW trunk? I have heard against the seat, firing towards the trunk opening is good. I have heard in the corner over the battery is good. I have seen installs (and had one in a former E39) that fired thru the arm rest into the cabin. It was not ideal for several reasons, none of which are an issue in my E46.

I'm on the verge of a redo in my E46 and would rather build the sealed enclosure once. I'm targeting a JL Audio 10w6 v2 because of it's musicality and small box requirement (0.69cf) but am unsure of how to install it. Fire thru the arm rest into the cabin? Fire it towards the back of the trunk? Or go for it and make a fiberglass enclosure to go over the battery.

Someone at E46Fanatics is doing a group buy on a 1.25cf fiberglass enclosure that goes over the battery (E46 coupe only), but it's just too big for my intended woofer, and too high dollar for me. I like a good DIY project anyway.

tia,


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> This is an interesting thread. I have a question for the pros...
> 
> What is the best orientation for a sub in the BMW trunk? I have heard against the seat, firing towards the trunk opening is good. I have heard in the corner over the battery is good. I have seen installs (and had one in a former E39) that fired thru the arm rest into the cabin. It was not ideal for several reasons, none of which are an issue in my E46.
> 
> ...


Theres a lot of discussion of this at bimmerforums on the av section.

What's that guy charging for that glass enclosure?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

el_duderino said:


> Theres a lot of discussion of this at bimmerforums on the av section.
> 
> What's that guy charging for that glass enclosure?


Tree-fitty plus shipping.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=399701


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

First off I want to apologize for no response to your email inquiries. Our email system was disabled for a bit and the forwarding system wasn't sending the emails to the correct places.

What el_duderino is saying is true, we tend to think a little more highly of our speaker upgrade packages but this is opinion.

It sounds like you're sort of on the fence in terms of what you need / want from the system. Give us a call and we'd be happy to help you pinpoint exactly what you need (what fits the budget, your needs, and installation requirements if you're doing this yourself). We'd love to talk.

Again, I apologize for the late response.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

el_duderino said:


> Theres a lot of discussion of this at bimmerforums on the av section.


OK, which thread? I tried to find, but maybe u can point me to it specifically.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the response Halston. I did end up following up with you all and got some information. I also visited a local shop which offered info directly opposite of what you and Duderino are saying. I thought it was a little odd so I'm going to post their proposal and see what you all think:

> Some sort of JVC (I think) control Unit to give RCA outputs from factory wires
> An Alpine amp to replace the factory amp and run the factory speakers
> An Alpine amp to run subwoofers
> A plain subwoofer enclosure against the rear of the seats
> 2 JL Audio subs

I asked them more than a couple of times about replacing the stock speakers and their response was that speakers were "dumb" and only passed the signal they received and that the muddy sound was from the factory amp which was only pushing around 8W per channel anyway. They said replacing the speakers would be a bigger job and that I'd get good sound from the setup they recommended above.

They said they did roughly the same install on a similar E39 recently and that it sounded great. I'm a little concerned since in my experience I have taken the same amp and replace speakers (home or car) and heard a world of difference. I'm not necessarily interest in spending money on a controller unit and amp just to run the same factory speakers. It seems a little odd to me.

Anyone have any thoughts on their recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I think you went to the wrong place. Al and Ed's?


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

LMAO. Yeah, I thought the same thing when I was there and when the guy was telling me that the speakers didn't make a difference. They were a referral from a friend who had loads of work done on his Porsche (some crazy expensive model, not sure which). They're not a chain, but a (somewhat) local company.

I found the quote. Here are the numbers they wrote down:

LC-6 (the controller Unit I believe)
M-650 (the Alpine Amp for the sub)
F-250 (the Alpine Amp for the inside speakers)
2 x 10W1 (two JL Audio subs)
and a box.

It didn't really make sense to me and I asked em repeatedly if it wouldn't make more sense to upgrade the speakers. It was almost as if they didn't want to upgrade the speakers inside the cab. They kept saying it would be a pain or expensive or...? I dunno, it was weird. I wanted to see what you all thought.

I guess my next research step will be to stop by La Jolla Audio. It pains me to know that they totally know what they are doing but I just don't agree with their pricing. Maybe they'll surprise me or something. The price quotes they gave me certainly surprised me last time I was there (only not in a good way unfortunately).


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Not a bad place to start...*

Hello,
For what it's worth I went the route u were suggested in the early stages of my e39 
conversion. I kept the stock speakers and added a zapco 1000.4 to power them, then 
ran a zapco 500.1 to a jl audio 12w6. The sound was a huge improvement, very clear
and detailed with a huge bass hit form the sub. On the down side the sound was a bit bright
and got a bit hard to handle after long listening periods. I kept the set up for about a year 
and eventually upgraded to morel and mq quart speakers. If you do go this route I would have the rear tweeter disconnected, it's the worst part of the stock speaker layout, in my case the tweeter was about 6 inches from my ear and gave me a huge headache at high volumes...good luck.


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

I just finished my upgrade of my 2003 530i, non nav, non DSP, this weekend. I wanted a clean factory looking install. I also had a budget. After reading the advice of El Duderino and BSW, which made perfect sense, I did the following:

I upgraded all of the speakers with Rainbows (IQ front and Dreamline rear) from BSW. I went this route because the speakers fit without adapters and they also supply instructions on doing the install.

I added a 10" subwoofer which sits in the right rear of my trunk. First off, I put my luggage and golf clubs in and determined that putting a sub over the battery would not work. Putting the luggage in helped me figure out what would. I built an enclosure with a sloping back that fits nicely in the corner. I minimized the width, and paid careful attention to the enclosure size recommended by the subwoofer manufacturer. 

I added an Elemental Designs Nine.4 amp to power the front speakers and the subwoofer and kept the factory amp to power the rears. I know it maybe against common wisdom, but I do have passengers in the rear of my car so I want the ability to control all of the speakers in the car. The fader is set up to control front and back speakers in the normal fashion. It was a bit tricky, but I managed to get both amps, and the LOC, in the amp/CD changer area to maintain a clean factory look (no CD changer, I am adding an Ipod). I built a rack out of 16 gauge sheet metal rather than plywood so everything would fit behind the trim. 

Most importantly, it sounds great. I can try to post pictures if you are interested.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd love to see pictures!!!

I would like to keep a clean factory look as well. Did you have to run any new wires to the speakers in the car in order to power them with the new amp?

Thanks for the info. I'm very interesting in learning more about what you did. I'm soaking up all the information now before I make a change. I'm on a bucget too! Thanks!


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Me again - I see you are in San Diego. If you can't post photos and don't mind showing off your handy work I would love to see (and hear) your stereo setup and install in person. Shoot me a PM or email me if you don't mind meeting up. I can also take photos and post them here for everyone if you'd like. Thanks!


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

No new wires, except from the amp to the subwoofer. I have the photo's at home but have never posted. I would be happy to show off my handy work. I will send you a PM.


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pics?*

Here is an example of what can be done to an e39 while retaining the stock head unit...
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=19407&galleryid=521


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

SF - that's a sweeeeet install! I don't think I have the skills to pull that off! Wow. Very awesome!


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

SF: How did you get the wires into the console? I want to run Dice wires from the rear seat under the carpet into the consol. I half heartedly tried to remove the console, got as far as the armrest and the rear seat. Could not fish a wire under the carpet into the area where the duct comes out of the consol.

Peench: I uploaded some pix. Sent you a PM yesterday.


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*To answer your question...*

Getting wires into the console is not a quick job, In my case I did all the work in the trunk of the car, the actual head unit is located in the trunk, the only thing you see in the dash is a monitor that displays info...as for the center console, I placed my sub control in the center console, getting it and the rear seat apart takes a bit of patience but not to difficult, just remember to take your time...In my case I photograph every stage of a dissasembly so there are no problems when I'm putting everything back together.:thumbup:


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, I will probably give it a shot this weekend or the next.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

03 E39 - thanks for the photos and for meeting up with me and letting me check out and listen to your install. I'm pumped for getting started on mine. Thanks for your generous offer to pass on information from your install! Now I can't wait to get mine done!!  Driving back to the office in my car with my stock stereo was tough! 

I love the fact that the amp fits right behind that panel. One thing I forgot while looking at your setup is that I have a CD Changer (hehe, I use it so infrequently I forgot!). I wonder if the amp would still fit with the changer in there? I guess there's only one way to find out! 

Thanks again everyone. I'm looking to start this project soon and all of your comments, suggestions and photos have been extremely helpful. Thanks!


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

No problem. And I didn't even make you buy me a cup of coffee . I do not think there would be any chance that a CD changer would be able to remain with the current trim (cover). I know they make 3 different covers for that side of the trunk, the one I (we) have, then there is one which is concave/similar to the battery cover and a third with a slot for what I think is a CD changer, but I cannot remember the exact configuration. Go to the dealership and ask. Sorry I did not think about that. My gut feeling is that it would be tough. I am setting everything up to use an Ipod and do not see the need for both.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks E39 - can I call you E? 

I don't really ever use my changer so I could just as easily remove it and sell it off to recover some of the expense of the upgrade too. Oh man, I just realized, I have my navigation DVD in there and it does have an opening in the side where the DVD navigation can be accessed without pulling down that cover. Looks like it might be a bit more of a challenge for me. I will get it to work somehow though!

Next time we meet up I'll certainly buy you a cup of coffee! Take care and thanks again!


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't have my car last night (had to roll to a meeting in a company car), but when I hopped in this morning I took some photos. After looking at it, I don't think I'll be able to pull it off with the Navi DVD in there.  Oh yeah and it looks like the Tele module is in there too.

Here are a few photos:




























Looks like I may have to find another place for the amp. Or get a much smaller amp (which I probably shouldn't do). Hm. At least I have more of a challenge now!


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

You got too much stuff. I am not an expert but when I was looking at amps, it seemed that the shorter amps were also wider, which would not work either. I do not have the Tele Module either. All the more reason to keep the subwoofer small.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL. Yeah, my wife always tell me I have waaaay too much stuff! But that's a story for another day! 

I was thinking the same thing when I looked in there. I can ditch the tele module and the CD Changer, but that doesn't solve the problem of the NAVI in there. Unless I went below (whichI do not believe is possible), I'll probably have to look elsewhere for the amp install. Darn! I still loved the sound you had going so I'd like to emulate it if possible so whatever other information you are willing to pass on I'd love to receive. Thanks!


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

What does the Tele Mod unit do? There may be some Ipod/Cd changer combo's that work but I believe it is either/or with the Dice unit. Not sure if the nav dvd is movable, or worth the trouble. It might fit at the front bottom of the space where it is, but it would make accessing the amp very difficult. Not sure if the wiring harness is long enough either. The other thing to think about is if you can find an amp that would fit underneath the nav, it would have to have controls on the front or you could not get to it to make adjustments. I will try to get to the list I promised you this weekend, but have work/wife commitments.

BTW, I ordered a new armrest that tilts and was able to get the hookup for the Ipod into the armrest, it was difficult, but doable. I should be "done", and broke, by next weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

I have no idea what the tele module does. For me, pretty much nothing. 

Thanks for the info - wow, it was incredibly detailed! It is very much appreciated!

Awesome news on the armrest! I can't wait to see photos. I thought it was odd that the armrest did not tilt up, etc., but I guess it had to do with the telephone option or something. I was initially annoyed by the split design (jabbing my elbow and whatnot), but now I use it for my phone.


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

No problem on the list. Hopefully the new armrest is nice enough to justify the price. It does not have a split top, so I need to find a new spot for pencils and my sunglass case.


----------



## Kingpin (Jul 14, 2006)

Peench said:


> I recently picked up a a 2003 530i. It has Navigation but does not have the premium sound. Here's what it looks like currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a simple and inexpensive solution as i, just upgrade your speakers and add a good powered subwoofer.
I use the stock stereo amp for my doorspeakers and shelf.

What i did is replacing the stock speakers for Polk Audio MMC525 and add a powered subwoofer/amp Signat ROM2 350W rms stable at 4ohm and Polk Audio MM2124 subwoofer.
It's a complete difference now.
The only thing you need to do is to make a hole in the skibag for the sub.




























MKIII nav/Telephone/amp-tuner/sub converter/Video Module/Sony MP3 CD Changer


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

now if el duderino doesn't say anything on this, I will lose all respect for him...


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

You had respect for me?


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> You had respect for me?


:rofl:

Thanks for the pics! Looks like your area near the Nav is a bit different than mine. Mounting the amp behind the sub isn't a bad idea.

Quick question for anyone who wants to comment: Will a sub sound better facing towards the cab (front of car), away from the cab (i.e. towards back of car), up or down? Or does it depend on the sub, enclosure, etc.? If there are a variety of factors, what is the general rule of thumb?

I don't have a ski-bag or any holes in my trunk so I'm thinking I may have to bump up the sub/amp to compensate. Ideally I want something that looks like it belongs. So far I think I've decided on replacing the speakers inside with one of the suggestions in this thread (haven't quite decided which yet), and then adding a sub and an amp. For the sub, I'm hoping that I can get something that will sit flush against the back of the trunk. I usually don't have too much stuff in my trunk so taking up some room back there shouldn't be a problem.

Also, if the enclosure is longer (in width) presumably it won't have to be as deep to still have the same amount of space for the sub to do its work. Not sure how that affects the sound tho. Any comments?

My larger lingering question now is whether I get an amp to drive the inside speakers or whether I leave them driven solely off the stock amp. If I get an amp to drive the speakers inside as well as an amp to drive the sub, how difficult is it to wire everything up?


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> You had respect for me?


from one business owner to another, yeah...just a wee bit, don't let it go to your head


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

Has your budget changed? Getting sub volume from the trunk is a problem with the E39, so I am considering cutting the ski hole. This guy seems to think that pointing the sub towards the rear is best ( http://installer.com/tech/aiming.html), but I am not sure. If you use the factory amp, you are stuck with the crossovers in the amp, you have to bypass the ones included with the speaker packages. If you keep the factory speakers and add an amp, you have no crossovers. From what I have read, the shape of the sub box is not as important as the volume. The depth of the subwoofer from the mounting face to the rear of the magnet has to be thought out if the rear of the box slopes to match the rear of the trunk. If the amps is going under the deck, consider a 5/6 channel amp or 2 amps.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks E!

Budget hasn't really changed, but after all the thinking and researching I've done I'm considering simply doing everything at once. This will hopefully save me from a time and conceivably money standpoint.

The other consideration I've had is regarding my iPod. I get a fair amount of tape deck hiss/buzzing while listening now since I am using the tape adapter. I'm thinking that with increased volume from the amp(s), this will simply make the buzzing that much worse during quiet parts of songs. So I'm probably going to have to add the DICE unit into the mix - so that's another $150. I was considering mounting options and have a couple of ideas that might turn out to be kinda cool. My only concern is that I never use playlists (except occasionally the on-the-go playlist) and my iPod software has never been updated (I have never installed iTunes). But it did work with your DICE unit so I guess it should be okay. If I'm lucky I can get a few hundred (or at least a couple hundred) back from the CD-Changer (which I never use) and then use that cash and input for the DICE.

Your list of components helps tremendously E! Thank you very much. I'm working on getting approval from the boss (aka my wife) right now and since my bday is a week from today I'm hoping to be able to swing it as a "gift" to myself!

Thanks for the link too. I had thought that facing backwards was better, but wasn't sure. I guess it might be a matter of opinion and sub/enclosure issues.

You guys have been great so far so if anyone else feels like weighing in, please do so! Thanks!


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EricRC1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Going to be installing some stuff in my 540iT Wagon and will post up results when finished. Been keeping track of these discussions and found some interesting info.

To be used:

Front: MB Quart PCE 213 5.25" components "Premium series"

Rear: 1 8" P28S4 Rockford Fosgate series 2 sub. I am building an enclosure in the right rear where the stock sub is now.

Amp: I have an older Rockford Fosgate 400x4 4channel amp. I will run it setup for 3 channel. It will mount where the stock amp is located. I have a line level converted to make life simple from the stock head unit.

I had a very similar setup in my Cobra Mustang. Sounded pretty decent for the investment. Time will tell  If I still want more I will consider building custom kick panels later, but I really don't want to have to do that if I do not have to.

I wish I would have been able to find more room for a 10" sub but the Wagon is pretty limiting. I bought it to hall crap around and the last thing I want to do is loose cargo room.

I will put some pics up when finished 

Eric


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

Elemental designs is coming out with a shallow sub later this month (3" mounting depth). Have never heard any of their subs, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

esoteric said:


> :banghead: :banghead:


Looks like that hurts. You should try this one next time: :rofl:


----------



## EricRC1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well working on the stereo install on my E39 touring has been easier than I thought it would be. I have the amp mounted in stock location. The sub box with an 8" Rockford P2 is in the stock location (just working on getting hinges to work right so it will "swing out" like the stock setup). Door removal was no big deal and went smooth.

I need to find an 8" or so screen and ring to mount in the removable panel in front of the sub. I would like to keep it looking like stock with just a speaker grille that looks stock. I have not found any good options yet, but I am sure I will find something. The ones in the roof on the E39 touring are 6" and may work ok, but I would like to find something larger.

I will post some pics of my armature install in a week or two when I get everything finished up and it looks presentable 

Eric


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Eric - sounds awesome. I'd love to see some photos.

Since I'm a sucker for a sale I ended up purchasing a sub and enclosure and speakers from BSW. For the price and hopefully ease of installation I was sold (or rather, I was able to sell them to my wife).

They should be delivered tomorrow. Then I have to find some time to install them. I can't wait. I will try to remember to take photos while installing. Thanks again for everyone's help and advice.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

Peench said:


> Eric - sounds awesome. I'd love to see some photos.
> 
> Since I'm a sucker for a sale I ended up purchasing a sub and enclosure and speakers from BSW. For the price and hopefully ease of installation I was sold (or rather, I was able to sell them to my wife).
> 
> They should be delivered tomorrow. Then I have to find some time to install them. I can't wait. I will try to remember to take photos while installing. Thanks again for everyone's help and advice.


I installed the BSW system myself. It's not that hard and I have never installed a stereo in a car. There are some pics on my site. Make sure Micah sent you the correct instructions. The first set was wrong and the second set had conflicting information but Micah was great about the problem and was quick to fix it! Awesome after-sales support!


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Blair - thanks for commenting - I remember seeing your photos while surfing weeks ago and thinking that was a cool location for the sub. Looks like it swivels right out of there too when you need to get into the battery/lights. Thanks for the info and the links. E sent me some info on the install as well so I'm hoping between all of it I will have the correct instructions and be able to drop the speakers/sub/amp in without taking up too much time. Its killing me to have to wait but I've been too busy at the office to even breath! Thanks!


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Well it has been a while since I last posted but I am about 1/3 of the way thru the install. I have the amp and sub installed, but have not yet had time for installation of the interior speakers. I posted photos of the process in a Photoset on my Flickr Account, but here are a few highlights:

Finished install:



The sub enclosure was much smaller than I anticipated. It still kicks pretty well tho.

During the install:





I still have to tackle the interior speakers and order my DICE from EAS (I haven't seen customer support like that in years). I do want to thank everyone who offered up advice, links and information, especially E! You can see in those photos some of the information I printed out and used as a guide to help me get everything installed. I'm happy with it so far, but the interior speakers still muddy up the sound quite a bit so I can't wait to get some time to replace those.

I have the EQ set to about 80hz on the amp and do not have the gain up too much. I also dropped the bass and treble sliders a bit in the car to remove some of the overly harsh treble and horrible bass response from the stock speakers. The stereo now sounds great on bassy music (dance, R&B, rap, etc), on low or high levels, but for rock, alternative and others it only gets kicking at higher volumes. I guess I can chalk that up to different use of the frequency bandwith by different artistic styles. I will have to readjust everything once I get the new speakers installed but for now it sounds better than it did.

Overall the amp and sub are fairly nice build quality (from what I can tell). The enclosure I got for the fuse is a POS. Once I had it installed and opened it up to put the fuse in it, it would not screw back down! I must have tried for over an hour and no dice. It finally got to a point where it was wedged and wouldn't turn either direction, but I will eventually have to tear it out completely and figure it out and/or replace it.

Everything arrived pretty well, but one of the interior speaker boxes is a bit crushed so hopefully it hasn't affected the speakers themselves. I'll find out when I get them installed I guess. Overall shipping was pretty fast and while the instructions were decent from BSW, once supplemented with instructions pointed out to me by E that are floating around the internet, it was fairly simple.

Figured I would pass on some info. I'll add more photos to the photoset on Flickr when I install the door speakers and post here again. Thanks everyone for all of your help.


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

Glad it went well. I thought I warned you about the fuse holder, it is keyed. Unfortunately, with the clear plastic, it is hard to see. I struggled with it for a while, finally figured it out. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/banghead.gif
:banghead:

I cut out a 7" dia hole in the deck to get more bass in the cabin, still not completely satisfied, but it is better.


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

can anyone help me. i have 530i 2001 with nav and DSP audio. tweeter and midrange in front door stopped working suddenly (midbass works fine), they made noise like wires were loose and then went silent. i opened door up, both speakers are fine. i have no idea where to search the source of this problem. amp?

and 1 more question, all speakers are 8ohm, when i install MB Quarts (4ohm) is this amp going to live it trough?


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

E - I think you did mention it. I noticed it before I ran any wires and was able to get it back together by taking it out completely and then screwing it in, but once I had run the wires I couldn't do that again. I'll get to it eventually and hopefully before it comes loose and grounds itself out or something crazy like that! haha. Let me know if you want to hear what mine sounds like. It has a good amount of bass even without any holes into the cabin. I'm hoping it will sound even better once I get around to swapping out the interior speakers.

Aise - not sure on that one. That's very strange. If the speakers are fine it might be the amp, cables, source, etc. You might have to check each one at a time to isolate the problem. I have no idea on the ohm's question. Sorry!


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

i did some testing today and found out that wires from amp to front door are all fine. seems like amp has 2 dead outputs then, i hope someone here can fix it, if not, then i try it myself when i manage to get replacement parts. if i cant fix it then ther´s a possibility to connect front tweeters together in trunk but then i loose stereo new amp costs too much.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Dead outputs! Dang, that stinks! Have you checked the pins where they connect into the amp itself? Perhaps they are simply corroded or not connecting properly?


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

Peench said:


> Dead outputs! Dang, that stinks! Have you checked the pins where they connect into the amp itself? Perhaps they are simply corroded or not connecting properly?


i´ll take amp out this weekend for further testing, i´ll sertainly check this.

i changed front mid-bass to MB Quart RVF 213, it´s not easy to get them play
normally because amp is too weak, u have to make holes in the woofer box.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Any luck on your amp?

I have been so dang busy I haven't even had a chance to install the internal speakers yet.  I hope things slow down a tiny bit for me soon so I can swap em out!


----------



## sdginz (Feb 2, 2006)

*E39*

I also have an E39. I was wondering if any of you have bypassed the front door speaker enclosures.

I have installed Focal 130KP's and they dont sound all that good. I am told its due to the enclosure limiting the output.

Sounds like you have better luck with your speaker choices.


----------



## Vitek (Jul 25, 2007)

Peench

I'm new at looking for bmws, and the one i want is what you have EXACTLY, how much did you get yours? and did you get to pick the options? and what are the pros and cons of your car or any average BMW530I?


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Odd that you would reply to this message now as I finally found some time to finish the speaker install and I also installed my DICE unit this weekend. Man, nothing like looking at my upgrade items on my desk for 8+ months before having time to install them!! haha.

Wow, it'll be tough to answer your questions as I don't really recall. I bought mine over a year ago and I believe I paid in the mid 30's for it. I also got the 3 year extended warranty as the factory warranty expired at the beginning of this year.

The options were all set on it when I bought it used. It was a lease car that was turned in. I love the sports package and if I had to choose probably the only other thing I would have added would have been the winter package for the heated seats. Other than that, I'm loving it still after 1 year. It's been a dream to drive compared to the Benz C32 I had before it. Mostly because I've been able to drive it and it hasn't been in the shop constantly like the C32 was.

My car versus others? I dunno as this is the only BMW I've personally owned. I have always like the styling of this model BMW, but the new body style is finally starting to grow on me (at least for the 5 and 7 series).

Sorry I can't be more helpful. Frankly when I saw this car I liked it, but coming from the C32 I thought it was slow. Now that I've had a chance to drive it for a year it still isn't as fast, but it seems much more balanced all the way around. I'm still digging it!


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

I'm also trying to improve my E39 sound.

Pathetic thing is that I'm trying to get it to sound as good as my '99 Honda Civic. It has STOCK speakers with an Eclipse head unit, sounds fantastic compared to the BMW! Seems ridiculous, but that's what my ears tell me.

It can't take much to get it to sound as good as a 8 year old Honda Civic, at least I hope not.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Haha! That's classic. Yeah, the sound system was the one thing that I really though was lacking when I bought the car. Even my crappy stock system in my C32 was better. But now that I have all of the speakers replaced and the sub in place, it sounds much better. Here's some info on the rear speaker install and DICE install.

(taken from my post at PreGameLobby.com)

I installed my front speakers months ago and finally got around to installing the rear speakers. I had held off because I knew I had to take apart essentially the entire rear end of the interior of the car to get to the old speakers to replace them.

I ordered and received my DICE (to control my iPod with car stereo controls) towards the end of last year (September probably). While I had the back of the car torn apart I figured it was the best time to run the cables for the DICE install too.

First I had to take out both portions of the rear seats. This was actually pretty easy as the lower portion just pops out and the back portion is held on by a couple of bolts:





Once that was done I had to remove the rear pillars:



... and remove the rear dash to get to the rear speakers:



Once that was done I could access the bolts for the rear speaker assembly. I pulled the casing out and replaced the old speakers for the new swap in replacements I ordered from Bavarian Soundwerks.



While I had it opened up I took out my CD player and used the connections from the CD player to connect to the DICE. I ran the wires through the back of the seat, down the side of the car along the side of the carpet under the panels there. Then under the driver's seat. Here's where the DICE is attached now under my seat:



It also has an input so I can connect pretty much anything I want with a simple audio patch cable.

I ran the iPod cable along the carpet under the center console area and up towards the radio. For now the iPod is temporarily just chilling in this little area:





I am going to make a bracket for it that will affix it just to the left of the radio in that empty space. Then the cable will run below it.

Now when I'm listening to the iPod (thru the CD input), it shows me the Artist, Song Title and Album Title on my dash:





It scrolls along there with the info, which means I don't have to access my iPod too often.

Cool thing is that I can now control skipping songs and stuff from my steering wheel:



All in all it's pretty dang cool. It runs into funky stuff every now and again (short audio drop outs at the beginning of a song), but they don't last more than half a second and it doesn't do it all the time. Apparently the DICE is designed to work well with playlists (of which I have none), in that you can choose up to 6 playlists by using the CD buttons on the radio.

For my purposes I'm happier now that I can (1) skip songs, etc with the steering wheel controls, and (2) have digital audio signal pumping to my radio now. I was using a tape adapter (boo, hissss!), and it sounded like crap. Now it sounds much better.

The audio dropouts are odd, but I can't recall if anyone else posted about them here. They seem to happen mostly at the beginning of a song right around 1 second in and they last for about half a second. Strange. If I let it play through it does it for about the first couple/few songs, then is fine. But if I skip a song it starts it up again. A couple of times I have had it drop audio for about 10-20 seconds, but other than that it has been working fine.


----------



## xxpanipuri (Dec 17, 2006)

I was wondering what would be the best setup for my 2003 540i with dsp and nav. 

my goals.

1) simple/clean install (i can diy or have it installed)
2) completely reversible, if i decide to sell the car and i want to remove everything and make it look like i never had an aftermarket soundsystem.
3) i want good sound (i nkow thats relative) with good bass.....i'm not an audiophile. BUT i do want better sound than my factory system. 

And if you could recommend a local installer. 

would i need a cleansweep device between my dsp amp and whatever 4 channel amp i decide to purchase?

also, with my goals in mind above would the BSW upgrade be the best along with their subwoofer upgrade? that way its completely reversible?

any solution you suggest would probably be better than the BSW solution. but i just don't want to make it look like i have a system thats all  

any help u can provide me would be great.


----------



## jinroh (May 4, 2008)

Kingpin said:


> If you want a simple and inexpensive solution as i, just upgrade your speakers and add a good powered subwoofer.
> I use the stock stereo amp for my doorspeakers and shelf.
> 
> What i did is replacing the stock speakers for Polk Audio MMC525 and add a powered subwoofer/amp Signat ROM2 350W rms stable at 4ohm and Polk Audio MM2124 subwoofer.
> ...


Hi Kingpin, The Polk replacement seems interesting.
Does the Polk MMC525 woofer/tweeter fit in our car without modification?
How to wire the Polk crossover in factory amp?
Do you disable the midrange? how?

Thanks,


----------



## bluebmw83 (Jul 7, 2009)

bscarlett said:


> It does look like that, but I just did groceries for a family of four and got them all in the trunk..even the diapers! The picture above actually takes up more of the trunk. I spent a lot of time taking to local installers and the general opinion was that these cars are so well insulated, to get any bass int he cabin, you will need a big woofer. I don't have the ski pass through, only the 2x4 inch cut outs on the rear parcel deck. For under $1,000 I don't think you can match the space and the sound.


i just cut out the middle with a cutting wheel. and have better sound getting in now


----------



## gunslinger1976 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Amplifier channels filtering*

Hi, some of the wiring terminals have small capacitors and resistors which I believe are used to filter frequency so why are these used if the amp only gives out a set frequency band?

I currently have the hifi system (non-DSP, 10 speakers but no subs) and I was going to upgrade the tweeters and woofers in the front with Rainbow kit and then disconnect the mid in the rear door and use as a speaker level input for a small JL Audio amp to drive two M Audio subs. However, ifnthis channel in the ampmonly delivers midrange then it will notnbe possible.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

gunslinger1976 said:


> Hi, some of the wiring terminals have small capacitors and resistors which I believe are used to filter frequency so why are these used if the amp only gives out a set frequency band?
> 
> I currently have the hifi system (non-DSP, 10 speakers but no subs) and I was going to upgrade the tweeters and woofers in the front with Rainbow kit and then disconnect the mid in the rear door and use as a speaker level input for a small JL Audio amp to drive two M Audio subs. However, ifnthis channel in the ampmonly delivers midrange then it will notnbe possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I don't know the answer, but I want to point out this very detailed thread, which may help...
> E39 (1997 - 2003) >  New Car Audio install (Complete DSP removal)


----------

